# eclipse



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I set my alarm for 3:00am and got up to see the supermoon this morning in all it's red glory - To be honest, it wasn't as red as I'd hoped it was going to be...

After my previous attempts at photographing the last supermoon, I didn't even bother getting the camera out :laugh:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

At one point I was set up at the kitchen door, camera focused on target, exposure set, camera skyward, then the light in the garden went on a large fox came to the back door just looked at me as I said fu..k, it turned and ran off, if I had been holding the camera I could have got a fantastic shot. 4 hours waiting for ----------------

oh yes a slightly of grey moon, then it disappeared.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------

